# The *official* top ten flashlights that every flashaholic should own!



## bwcaw (Jul 30, 2002)

For the *offcial* top ten scroll to the bottom of the page. And thanks to all the CPF'ers that voted on their favorite lights!


----------



## Kirk (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey BigWuss!
You asked the wrong guy this question. I like both old and new lights, so here's my list:

1. Any sealed-beam lantern that uses one of those big bulky 6 volt batteries. Just because they are so cool and "nobody" uses them anymore.
2. A 2-D Maglite--just for "reference" purposes, of course
3. Photon Microlite--perfect for EDC
4. Brinkmann LX--a great "starter" lithium light
5. Any Surefire--a great "finisher" lithium light
6. Pal-light--love the always-on light
7. Any old, bubble-lens light--just to show how far we've come in 70+ years 
8. Any 12-volt, cigarette lighter-powered spotlight because of its "unlimited" battery life. I prefer my Coleman Nightsight spotlight with its 8" reflector

There's my list. I could go on, but my tastes lean towards antique/vintage "collectables"

Kirk


----------



## Catdaddy (Jul 30, 2002)

Bigwuss,
I can't believe how much I agree with your list.


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 30, 2002)

I would add:

UKE 2L: Smallest, lightest, brightest, longest burning, toughest waterproof and all-round best utility light. After more than ten years on the market it is still unique and unmatched by any other light in its constellation of features.

ASP TRIAD/TACLITE: Brightest, longest throw 2x123 light on the market; far brighter than any other 2x123 light including the Surefire M2. Unique "set it and forget it" internal focusing (Taclite "A").

TACM III: Virtually tied with the ASP for longest throw 2x123, though with a less perfect beam and Delrin waterproof body. At 3.8oz with batteries it is lighter the the Surefire G2, just slightly heavier than the E2, and significantly brighter than either.

SUREFIRE D3 with SRTH 2.5" Turbohead and N2: The
brightest, lightest, smallest ultra long throw light in its class that is currently available. It is the only light of its size and weight that matches the UltraStinger, even when the US is stopped down to its tightest focus. 

SUREFIRE D3 with P91: With its surprisingly massive beam this light is a true "Junior M6", and at only 6.5" long and 6.7oz it is the virtual equivalent of the M3 at a fraction of its size and weight.

ARC AAA LE: Even though this light in its various incarnations will be on everyone's list, it must be stated once again that this a true "classic"; a unique, innovative light that is one of the leaders in the modern evolution of portable lighting.

Brightnorm


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 30, 2002)

Why ten? Why not _thirty_???!!!

Just kidding. I have recently downsized my personal collection and believe one should have lights in at least the categories of Very Bright Incandescent (one big, one little), Very Bright LED (again one big and one small), and a pocket/keychain light. Along with a KNIFE w/light...

This is what I have:

1) Lemlux-modified DB4AA using 6x123

2) Several small lithium/xenon lights (Scorpion, TACM III, Legend LX)

3) Lambda Hydra

4) LGI, Arc-SLS, Illuminator, Ill Pill

5) Photon II, X, ASP Aspen, $2 China clones, and you-name-it

6) Tool Logic SL-1 w/integrated Arc AAA

...and the ever-present "billyuns and billyuns of batteries"...


----------



## Sean (Jul 31, 2002)

My Top 10:

</font><ul type="square">[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SureFire E2/E2e (best incandescent EDC)</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Arc LS w/123 battery pack (best LED EDC)</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">PT Surge (for brightest/least expensive AA light)</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Opalec Newbeam (for coolest REGULATED LED light)</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SureFire (any) 3 cell with SRTH-Turbo head for compact brightness)</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Arc AAA LE (for best keychain carry) </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SureFire M6 or M4 (for ultimate brightness)</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SureFire E1e (for smallest incandescent of it's brightness)</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Dorcy Cool Blue (for long LED battery life)</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">StreamLight Ultra Stinger (best rechargeble) 
</font>[/list]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## hotfoot (Jul 31, 2002)

My top 10 production light choices:

- McCulloch X990 HID 
- SF M6
- UKE LC100 HID
- Any 2-cell SF 
- Arc LS
- Inova X5T
- Eternalight Elite XRay
- Eternalight Rave'n2 (for fun)
- Arc AAA 
- Inova Microlight OR Avexa Freelight (its a tie!)


----------



## PhilAlex (Jul 31, 2002)

Nobody likes the Attitude?

It's a snazzola!


----------



## Saaby (Jul 31, 2002)

I'd have to say that every flashaholic should own...

</font><ul type="square">[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Arc LS--I don't have one but I am sure it's like the AAA...as good as everyone says it is...better in fact!</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Arc AAA </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Mag solitare--so you have something to throw at the wall when you get your Arc</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Surefire E2 or E2E</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">A double barrel of some sort...modified</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Energizer folding LED, it really is a useful light!</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Eternalight X-Ray or Rav'n. No just kidding, X-Ray</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Mag C or D or something--Gotta love that new focus system!</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">1 million spot or something to that effect</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Energizer 2 piece plastic flashlight




</font>[/list]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## Graham (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, here are my votes:

Arc AAA
Arc LS
Surefire E2 or E2e
UK 2L
PT Surge
Freelight
Surefire M4 or M6

Graham


----------



## Big Tex (Jul 31, 2002)

UltraStinger
SureFire E-2
SureFire E-1
PT Surge
Inova X-5
Arc AAA
Arc LS
SureFire 3 cell w/SRTH/LPS TurboHead
Uke 2L
Scorpion


----------



## Starlight (Jul 31, 2002)

I'd have to say that every flashaholic should own...

1. Lambda ill pill (enough said)
2. Lambda E1e-LS (yes I do)
3. ASP Tac-lite (Brightest, longest throw 2x123 light on the market)
4. PT Surge (for brightest/least expensive 8AA light)
5. Ikelite PCa (for brightest/least expensive 6AA light)
6. Arc LS (everyone knows why)
7. Arc AAA (everyone knows why)
8. Surefire E2e-HA (brightest light for its size) 
9. Surefire E1e-HA (brightest pocket size light) 
10. Pal-light (love the always-on)


----------



## battman (Jul 31, 2002)

10 lights is a nice round number for the true flashaholic, but what about us newbies? I say the basics could be covered with 5 lights- 2 LEDs & 2 incandescents (short & long range for each) plus 1 keychain light. Maybe this should be a different post...the HORROR of narrowing down your collection to the TOP 5! Too Scary?


----------



## bwcaw (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by battman:
> *10 lights is a nice round number for the true flashaholic, but what about us newbies? I say the basics could be covered with 5 lights- 2 LEDs & 2 incandescents (short & long range for each) plus 1 keychain light. Maybe this should be a different post...the HORROR of narrowing down your collection to the TOP 5! Too Scary?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I agree with you wholeheartedly(wow that's a long word!). In fact I might figure out what the 2 most popular incandecents, and LED lights are, and add in the Arc AAA for the keychain light, and you will have your "top 5 for Newbies" list.
I think I can probobly guess which lights will be on that list: </font><ul type="square">[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">E2e or E2,for the brightest light in the smallest package. </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">either the Ultrastinger, or Priceton Tec Surge, for when you need a LOT of light. </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The Arc LS (DOH!) </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">And the Eternalight X-ray elite for the coolest LED light out there. </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">And of course the Arc AAA/ AAA LE for the keychain light. </font>[/list]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I will bet good money that the most popular light of all the excellent lights here will be the Arc AAA/ AAA LE.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, I will try to focus on price...~bang for the buck...~cool factor.

BASICS

1: Clip Light $15, 3 led, crome reflector area, good bright for the buck bang.

2: Free Light $20~25 no batt replacement make this cheap to run. High cool factor.

3: Energiser LED Folding light $10 nice area light.

4: Photon 3 red $20~25 (around neck) runs forever.

5: Maglite 3 "D" $20 able to use differant bulbs.

AFTER THE BASICS

6: AAA ARC I don`t beleive I need to comment.

7: Ultra when you have more room and need a longer run time than the Arc, can use lithium.

8: LS still waiting for the right one.

AFTER WINNING LOTTO 

9: SureFire (be ready to spend you winnings on batts and bulbs).

10: Hid (might have to take a mortgage out on your home as well).

Ken


----------



## Saaby (Jul 31, 2002)

Ken seriously, the Arc AAA should be up with the Bang for your Buck list. Show me a better light for $20, and that uses common AAA batteries at that!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hi Saaby, I was wondering how long it would take for someone to question this. 

The Clip light beats it in terms of bright/price.

The Free light beats it in terms of running cost, allows us to play with the light all we want to satisfy the kid in us...when it dims just stick it out in the sun and your ready to play again.

The red Photon 3 gives a much longer run time for emergencys, stuck in the elevator for a couple days...were`s the bathroom.

The AAA Arc is the darling of the CPF and I admit it does makes a great fingernail file. It did make my to ten list too. If quality for the buck had been in my program it would have come in #1





Ken


----------



## BON (Jul 31, 2002)

I observe a CR123A battery for an emergency. 

1. Lambda EmergencyIlluminator --As a LED, it is a very bright light--
2. Arc-LS --Small bright light-- 
3. Scorpion --A large beam and waterproof ability-- 
4. Panasonic BF338 --It can attach anywhere with a clip--
5. Panasonic BF958 --It is lightly small with a keychain--

BON



http://www.flashlight-fan.com/


----------



## Bob Snow (Jul 31, 2002)

Glow Ring or Krill light

Photon Microlight
Arc AAA
Inova X5
Arc LS
Eternalight

Streamlight Scorpion
Surefire E2
PT Surge
Streamlight Ultrastinger


----------



## aso (Jul 31, 2002)

You should add the Freeplay light to this list, never needs batteries, doesn't need to a light source to light up. The ultimate emergency light.

You should also add the LW4000. It has longer battery life(by a great margin) than the LS, and to my eyes makes a better area light than the LS.


----------



## bwcaw (Jul 31, 2002)

Ok here's what we have got so far: </font><ul type="square">[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">a close second is the Arc LS with 8 votes </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">next is the E2/E2e with 7 votes so far </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">the next one in line is the SL Ultrastinger, with 5 votes </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">tied with the US is the Surefire M6 with 5 votes (duh!)




</font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">also with 5 votes is the PT surge. </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">the next light in line is the Eternalight Ergo X-ray Elite with 4 votes </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">then there is the D3 with the SRTH 2.5 t-head installed with 3 votes </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The Inova X5/X5T also has 3 votes so far </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">yet another one with 3 votes is the UKE 2L </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">the Photon III has 3 votes so far also </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">the freelight got 3 votes </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">and so did the SL Scorpion </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">the next one is the ASP Taclite/Triad with 2 votes </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">then the Pal-light also with 2 votes </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">then the SF M4 with 2 votes </font>[/list]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I will not list the lights that have only gotten one vote, because this post is already pretty long. Remember this is a list of the most popular lights that you guys buy, not the lights that the "average" person would. I am trying to get a feel for the "best and brightest" in the flashlight world, so I won't waste money on other lights that don't measure up.




BTW Congratulations to Peter Gransee for having both of his products in the #1, and #2 positions so far! This speaks volumes about the quality, and value of his lights.




Also, keep in mind that this is NOT the final count of the "top ten", that will be on friday.
Keep those votes coming!


----------



## SCOTT THE BADGER (Jul 31, 2002)

Mr. Bulk, what do you carry on your Duty Belt? I carry a 8NX, for general lighting use, and a M3 in a ASP carrier for when I need LIGHT NOW! I leave a M4 in the car, and my M6 lives in my patrol bag, for Badger use only. It's good to be a Batchelor, you can afford so many nice toys!


----------



## flashfan (Aug 1, 2002)

Subject to change, and except for #1, in no particular order.

1. McCulloch x990 (a must!!! Pricey, large, heavy, but that LIGHT!!!)
2. Underwater Kinetics 2AAA penlight
3. Avexa Freelight
4. Arc AAA LE
5. Photon II or III
6. Streamlight UltraStinger
7. Eternalight Ergo Xray
8. SureFire M6
9. SureFire M3
10. SureFire E2

Only ten?!? Gee, this is really difficult! Plus, there are tons of lights I haven't even "tested" yet (mods, Arc LS, TACMIII, Maxa and/or Plasma Beam, etc.)...


----------



## FNG (Aug 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by BON:
> *
> 3. Scorpion --A large beam and waterproof ability*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Hey BON, AFIK, the Scorpion isnt water proof. It might be rain proof but thats it. Ive got one and it looks like water can easily come in where the threads are.


----------



## BON (Aug 1, 2002)

quote:
Originally posted by FNG:
>Hey BON, AFIK, the Scorpion isnt water proof.
>It might be rain proof but thats it. 
>Ive got one and it looks like water can easily come in where the threads are.


Sorry.
I was mistaken for SYCLONE(Waterproof up to 100 ft.).

Thank you for teaching to me.

BON



http://www.flashlight-fan.com/


----------



## bwcaw (Aug 1, 2002)

Ok here is the latest count of votes: </font><ul type="square">[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Arc AAA :12 votes </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SF E2/E2e:9 votes </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Arc LS: 8 votes </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SL Ultrastinger: 6 votes </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">PT surge: 6 votes </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SF M6: 6 votes </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Eternalight Ergo X-ray Elite: 5 votes </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Photon III : 4 votes </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Freelight:4 votes </font>[/list]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">and we have several lights that got three votes each, and you guys have to decide which one will make the "top ten".
Here are the lights: </font><ul type="square">[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SF D3 with the SRTH 2.5 t-head installed. </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SF E1e </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Inova X5/X5T </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">UKE 2L </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">And the Streamlight Scorpion </font>[/list]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Please vote on these now. I will count the votes, and by midnight (central time) tomarrow I will announce the top ten.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 2, 2002)

My must-have lights are:

Maglite 3D
Maglite 4D
MiniMaglite 2AA
MiniMaglite 2AAA
Pal-light
Maglite Solitare

These are all the lights I currently own. Already have my must haves, anything more will be a bonus.


----------



## Plinko (Aug 2, 2002)

Ahh, if only my life and my flashlight addiction were as simple as JJM's.



Unfortunatly, the collection is outta control! Some of my fav's would be:

5. Eternalight - Coolest LED light
4. Princeton Tec Surge or Tec 40 w/ Lithiums - Bright! and AA are SO much easier to buy than 123's
3. Photon 2 or 3 - Coolest keychain light (and MUCH easier on my thigh than an ARC AAA).
2. McCulloch X-990 - Is that the SUN I hold in my hand?!?
1. Princeton Tec Aurora, 
-or-
Rayovac "Kids" Headlamp w/ Luxeon Conversion - Life without a headlamp is not a life worth living...Man is born with 2 hand for a reason! If you've got one hand free to hold a flashlight, than yer not workin hard enough





Cheers!


----------



## Saaby (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by JJM:
> *My must-have lights are:
> 
> Maglite 3D
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You've been registered how long and you don't even have an Arc AAA??? Get yerself one and then we'll talk. You'll get it and suddenly understand why people can pay upwards of $200 for it's big brother, the LS.


----------



## revolvergeek (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, I have not played with all the lights mentioned, but here is my list of cheap, tough, and useful lights that most of us could afford to accumulate:

- Photon I or II, color of your choice
- ARC AAA (cool plus it can feed on the Attitude's run down batts)
- CMG Infinity (hotrodded of course; cheap and tough and it can feed on the Surge's run down batts)
- Energizer Folding LED Lantern
- PT Attitude
- PT Tec 40 
- PT Surge
- SF E2 or E2e
- Maglite 4 cell c or d, with Xenon bulb for power or led replacment bulb for long life


----------



## rlhess (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok, mine are (in approx order of brightness):

1) Arc AAA LE (edc)
2) PT Aurora Headlamp
(reading in bed, emergency repair)
3) Eveready 2-tube folding fluorescent
(power failure light)
4) Arc LS w/ 1 lithium (edc)
5) Lambda Illuminator ("first grab" light at home)
6) Surefire E2e (edc)
7) Brinkmann LX (for utility purposes, scattered
here and there and in cars)
8) UKE SL6 (what is that out there)
9) Vector 12V 137CO works on internal lead acid
battery or car cord 
(what is that WAY out there)


----------



## Bob Snow (Aug 2, 2002)

Cool lights that I like, but are not in the top ten, so don't count em.

Kel-lite (3C) my first serious light 1979
Tekna mono-lith (1980's- my first lithium)
Philips Slider - Flat wih sliding cover (cheap)
Docter Aspheric - nice projector beam
Trek 1900 - all those LED's!
Rigel Systems Skylight - dimmable white or red LED for astronomy


----------



## cave dave (Aug 2, 2002)

1)ARC AAA
2)Opalec New beam (I love mine why no more votes)
3)Tec 40 - PR bulbs, enough said
4)Black Diamond Supernova Everbody needs a headlamp this is state of the art
5)PT Solo headlamp w/ matrix module (three headlamps in one)
6) E2E more of a toy for my needs, but what a toy!
7)Photon 2 or 3w/new logic
8)UKE 2L in my car just in case
9)CMG Ultra in my car next to the 2L
10)PT Rage $9 with attitude module or vice versa

I'd probably vote for the eternalight but dont own one .... yet.


----------



## kb0rrg (Aug 2, 2002)

1. E2e
2. C3
3. Arc AAA
4. Streamlight 4AA
5. Mag 2AA
6. Mag 3D
7. PT Rage
8. PT Blast
9. Homebrew 50w maglight




10. Brinkmann LX


----------



## bwcaw (Aug 3, 2002)

Ok here is the "offical" results of the top ten flashlights that every flashlaholic should own, or the most popular flashlights on CPF: </font><ul type="square">[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Arc AAA/AAA LE </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SF E2/E2e </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Arc LS </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">PT surge </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SL ultrastinger </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SF M6 </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Eternalight Ergo X-ray Elite </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Photon III </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Freelight </font>[*]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">And winning the *coveted* no. 10 spot by one vote is the UKE 2L </font>[/list]<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Some other lights that almost made the top ten and are worthy of mention are the 
 </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Opalec Newbeam </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SL scorpion </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SF D3 with SRTH T-head </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">SF E1e </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Mcculloch X990 </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">the generic 1-3 mil. candlepower spotlight </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Inova X5/X5t </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">ASP taclite/triad </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">the Pal-light </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">PT Attitude </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">PT aurora </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Maglite 3D/4D </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">energizer folding LED </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">PT tec 40 </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Brinkmann LX </font>
<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">and the lambda illuminator is last but certainly is not least.I hope I didn't forget anything.


----------



## poalcat (Aug 3, 2002)

Granted, I'm new to the CPF, but I can't begin to comprehend the reasons for the popularity of the SF E2. I don't own one, but a friend has let me use his. Other than being more slim - an inconsequential advantage, in my view - what makes it so much better than a a 6P? It's not any brighter, and a 6P can be upgraded all the way up to 500 Lumens. The 6P didn't even make the "honorable mention" list, yet the bulky, clumsy, cumbersome Maglit 3D/4D did. What gives? Perhaps the 6P is considered uncool. Any thoughts?


----------



## bwcaw (Aug 3, 2002)

You have a point. But when you compare the E2/E2e to its nearest competitor in the size arena, the Mini Maglite, you will see why this light is in the top ten. To be honest, no one voted for the 6P, but there were a couple of votes for the D3 with the SRTH T-head, which has many of the same attributes as the 6P with the exeption of bing able to use it in the 2 123 mode. I guess the 6P has lost some of it's "cool factor" over the years, but it is still a great light!


----------



## ikendu (Aug 3, 2002)

I'm glad to see that the Infinity got mentioned. A very well made, elegant, long lasting, compact, reasonably priced and "usefully bright" light (especially in the blue-green). It just might be my favorite overall.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 22, 2008)

HOLY HELL OLD THREAD BATMAN

No, but seriously, how far we have come in 6 years!?!?! It's unbelievable!


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 22, 2008)

I think those with more knowledge than I should post a new "Top Ten" list, for the beginning of 2008.


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know what my full list would be, but it would definitely include a NDI.


----------



## depusm12 (Feb 22, 2008)

My top ten

1. SF MilkyLabs L1
2. SF Z2/6P w Malkoff M60 Q5 dropin 
3. SF A2
4. SF M3
5. TigerLight FBOP
6. Pelican 7060 LAPD led light
7. SL20X
8. Nite-Core Defender Infinity
9. HDS (Any variant)
10. 3 D cell Mag (suitibly modified of course)


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 22, 2008)

In no particular order

1. McGizmo Ti PD-S
2. McGizmo 27 LT-S
3. Surefire A2
4. Surefire 6P
5. Ra 170CN
6. NovaTac 120P


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 22, 2008)

Talk about an old school thread. 6 years might not be a long time, but in the world of flashlights it's an eternity! Pretty fun to read through this one and see the lights originally mentioned. Anyways, here is my 2008 update:

1. Nitecore Defender Infinity
2. Zebralight H50 Q5
3. Fenix EO
4. Mag85
5. Sam's HID Spotlight
6. Streamlight 4AA Luxeon 
7. Olight T10 Q5 
8. Raidfire Spear 
9. Fenix L2D
10. Maglite 2AA & Maglite 3D (for reference)


----------



## Dark Matter (Feb 22, 2008)

1. SF L1 Cree
2. NovaTac 120P
3. Arc AAA P
4. ZebraLight H-50 Q5
5. Fenix LOD CE
6. LRI Proton Pro
7. Nautilus
8. Pal Lite
9. Eternalight Elite Max (DS Led's)
10. NDI


----------



## qip (Feb 22, 2008)

1. any malkoff
2. any fenix
3. any novatac
4. mag 6ex
5. minimag 5ex

6 through 10 any variation of first 3


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 22, 2008)

amazing, almost every top ten in the "new" list is equipped with an LED. My top ten? How bout all the ones I've ever owned:

1. Inova X03 (tiros)
2. Fenix L0D - Q4
3. Streamlight Scorpion (soon to be modded with P4)
4. Maglite 4D
5. Raidfire Spear
6. Streamlight 4AA lux.
7. Pelican 7060 LED
(never owned)
7. HDS EDC
8. Gladius night-ops (best switch mech. ever)
9. Dansite V3b
10. Anything from Surefire


----------



## skalomax (Feb 22, 2008)

Top of my head, from my experiences

*Milky L1
*Mcgizmo PD-S
*Mcgizmo 27LT or 27LT-S
*Any Surefire Luxeon 5
*HD45 Luxeon V
*HDS lights
*Arc aaa-p (CS, DS, or GS)
*Mr.X
*Fenix L2DCE 
*A Milkyspit M-series light.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's my list. Included are new and old from my personal experience. Some may be obsolete now, but were pretty popular in their time. No mods or fancy stuff. Most are from the cheaper end of the spectrum, where I'm happiest. Yes, I know there are eleven.

Arc AAA
Arc LS
CMG Infinity
Dorcy AAA
Energizer Folding Lantern (4AA)
Eternalights
Fenix E0
MiniMag
Surefire L1
UKeLED 4AA
Zebralight

Geoff


----------



## JimmyB (Feb 23, 2008)

Every so often someone brings a thread back from the dead and it takes me a while (far too long) to realize I'm not *really* in the Twilight Zone. It's just an old thread, it's just an old thread, its just........ OK, I'm better now. My list:

Surefire E2 or E2E
Surefire M6
Surefire A2
Arc AAA
CMG Infinity
HDS U60
McLux PD
Orb RAW
Mag85
At least 1 Fenix


----------



## Burgess (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, this is truly a *great* time to be a Flashaholic !

:wave:
_


----------



## kongfuchicken (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh yes this is old!
I remember this from when I was lurking and cpf had much much less posts per day...

The cool thing is that some of the lights on that old list is still on my current one.
SF E2e? good!
Arc AAA? very good!
Inova x5t? great!
Surefire M6 and X990 to a lesser extent now but still great picks...


----------



## LEDninja (Feb 23, 2008)

Dorcy AAA
UK 2AAA eLED
Fenix L0D CE
Fenix L1T v2.0
LEDCORP Turtlelight and rebrands
Civictor V1
Fenix L1/L1+/L1P
Elektrolumens My Little Friend
Elektrolumens Chopped Minimak 14500
Zebralight H50


----------



## NA8 (Feb 23, 2008)

No particular order:

1 Zebralight
2 Fenix LOD
3 Fenix AA lego set +Eneloops +MAHA MH-C9000 charger
4 Surefire A2 regulated incan
5 Surefire 6P (or variant) + drop in
6 Maglite + Malkoff
7 Maglite + your favorite incan mod
8-10 up for grabs


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 23, 2008)

I started reading, before checking the dates on the thread.... Knew it was an old one when I saw who made post #5. 

Okay.... Zombie thread rising from the grave. What the heck. In no paricular order....

1 - Surefire M6
2 - Fenix L0D
3 - Surefire L4
4 - Fenix P3D Q5
5 - Mag85
6 - Novatac 120P
7 - Surefire 6P
8 - Task Force 2C Cree light
9 - Inova 24/7
10-Any light modded by Milky


----------



## litework (Feb 23, 2008)

I was an unLEDed experimental user when this list came out. I always carried a light, but I didn't even know of this forum's existence-and I didn't know very many brands beyond Surefire, Streamlight, Pelican, and Maglight. Times have changed, and my list reflects it:

1-Novatac Programmable
2-LED thrower (Dereelight DBS,Raidfire Spear,Tiablo A9)
3-Surefire E (1, 1L, 1B)
4-Surefire G2, 6P, Z2 etc.
5-Light listed in #4 modded to your liking (Malkoff, Leef, McGizmo), but one should be kept stock for progress comparison.
6-Fenix P series (1,2 or 3)
7-First-Light (Tomahawk or Liberator)
8-Multiple battery incandescent (Wolf Eyes 13V or Surefire M6)
9-A model with the latest and greatest technology
10-Portable HID

Every flashaholic should also have an Eveready 2 D plastic economy model to see how far from the "bare essentials" we've drifted.


----------



## LEDninja (Feb 23, 2008)

litework said:


> Every flashaholic should also have an Eveready 2 D plastic economy model to see how far from the "bare essentials" we've drifted.


:bow::twothumbs

:thinking:
OOPS! Even my Dorcy Gelbrites got modded.
:shakehead

Maybe I should get myself another Mag Solitaire.
:naughty: :devil: :nana:


----------



## TJx (Feb 23, 2008)

My "Rookie" list of my must haves, too early into it to have a top 10.

1. SureFire Kroma
2. NovaTac 85 or 120P
3. SureFire 2007 E2L
4. SureFire 6P, G2
5. SureFire Aviator
6. Fenix L0D or Arc P
7. Baseball Cap (For a ghetto headlamp using one of the above bezel-up clipped lights).


----------



## cave dave (Feb 23, 2008)

cave dave -Aug2002 said:


> 1)ARC AAA
> 2)Opalec New beam (I love mine why no more votes)
> 3)Tec 40 - PR bulbs, enough said
> 4)Black Diamond Supernova Everbody needs a headlamp this is state of the art
> ...



 What a newbie I was! Some of these got gave away or sold just a few months later. Never did get an eternalight :thinking:

I still stand behind: ArcAAA, Photon2, CMG Ultra Infinity and would like to add:
*
#1: Any light you modded the emitter yourself! *Preferably a PT EOS. :thumbsup:

PS Not everybody can own a McLux PD, we have 37,379 Members of which 7,220 are Active Members, there just aren't enough of them out there.


----------



## husky20 (Feb 24, 2008)

These are a few that i personally own so there in my top ten in no paticular order. 1.p3d rebel./2. Lod rebel./3.Photon microlite 2./4.sams club power on Board HID./5.sams club element 3 watt led./6.wicked laser core 5mw. thats it so far i hope to ad the amondotech n30 or L35 shortly!:thumbsupream lights would be the polarion ph50 0r the xevision 75 watt barn burner.​


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 24, 2008)

This is just my Opinion, in no particular order.

1) SF M6
2) SF L4
3) SF M3
4) SF L1 Lux
5) McLuxIII PD-S HA Nat/Ti...any flavour really
6) McLuxIII Ti-Mule PD
7) Inova X1
8) Photon Freedom Micro Series.
9) Liteflux LF2 SSC/Cree
10) SF E1L Lux/Cree


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 24, 2008)

Interesting to see a thread come back to life after 6 years.

No order:

- Arc AAA - the one that got me started; will always be my favorite
- Arc LS - ahead of the curve; awesome minimalist styling
- Acro X990 - goofy bright; makes you slobber and giggle
- Fenix Q5, you pick - big lumens, small package; great EDC light
- Magcharger + WA1160 - great outdoor general usage light
- Eternalight, you pick - keep in reserve for emergencies, plus a pack of batteries
- cheapy Vector rechargeable spotlight from Target - stick one in car, one in the house . . .
- Mac's Customs: The Torch, Osram Magmod, etc. - superb quality, goofy bright
- Streamlight 4AA Propolymer Lux - perfect for the wifewoman's glove compartment; 5 hours of regulated output
- Photon Micro: too neat not to have a few


----------



## Strauss (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is my top ten list, a few I don't own myself....yet :naughty:

1. Modamag's Draco
2. Any McluxIII PD
3. Any Novatac/HDS
4. Surefire 6P w/ Malkoff drop-in
5. Any ROP high configuration
6. Zebralight H50
7. Dereelight DBS V2 
8. HID spotlight of your choice
9. Surefire M6
10. A Fenix of your choice

I think that would make a damn fine collection..plenty of variety :thumbsup:


----------



## Hodsta (Feb 24, 2008)

I've not been around as long as some of you so can't come up with 10 undisputed winners - I challenge anyone to disagree with my top 3 though.

1. TiPD-S - what more is there to say.
2. HDS EDC Ultimate - especially when given the Milky treatment.
3. Surefire 6P - a classic now made even more versatile due to the range of drop ins.

I have high hopes for the Spy007 but will update in 12 months time and give this thread a bump.


----------



## 7Freeman (Feb 24, 2008)

Fenix t1 BLACK,SMOOTH REFLECTOR,with Clip [EDC II]
Fenix L1D Rebel 200 [EDC I]
Raidfire Spear [Thrower]
one good AAA Light for your keychain


Surefire UB2 Invictus *G* ??!??!?!??!!


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 25, 2008)

what the hell, might as well chime in..
dont aave any particular must haves, except...

1. Fenix P1D (ce/Q5/R4..?) stock +add one Leef body
2. Arc AAA (P DS at the moment)
3. Surefire C2, IMO, the ultimate P60 based light ...although mine will only come with my next pay....:sigh:

Crenshaw


----------



## da.gee (Feb 25, 2008)

I wanna play! Not in order, that would be too hard.

1 - Muyshondt Nautilus
2 - McGizmo PD or PD-S variant
3 - Surefire A2 Aviator
4 - Surefire E2E (with some Lumens Factory LAs)
5 - Surefire 6P with Malkoff drop-in
6 - Mag with Malkoff drop-in
7 - Fenix P2D or L2D depending on your battery preferences
8 - Dereelight DBS
9 - Fenix LOD Q4
10 - Dereelight CL1H


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 25, 2008)

It's amazing the influx of lights from China between 2002 and now. They have really come up as a contender in the world of flashlights. A sign of the times?


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 25, 2008)

Anything Led


----------



## Lee1959 (Feb 25, 2008)

I suppose I look at it a bit differently, but I think some need to be old school and reflect where we have come from. 

1. 2 D Chrome EverReady - old style, classic 
2. 3 D or C maglight - first very popular "modern" flashlight
3. AA Maglight - one of the first small belt light that really worked well
4. Maglight Solitare - one of the first really usable keychain pocket lights. 
5. Surefire 6P - classic high intensity police/tactical belt light

6. Inova X5 - great everyday general purpose LED light, best of is style of multiled lights, a tank. 
7. Fenix P1(D) - one of the first and best one cell pocket rockets
8. Streamlight Stylus Pro - this one I stick in just because I like it personally so much its a great AAA"penlight". 
9. Photon Microlight II - first, and still in my opinion best tiny light for a keychain. Which does not bulk up a keychain, or hang down to swing and hit the column, yet gives a very nice usable amount of light. 
10. Some high intensity LED, P3D, Surefire, whatever floats ones boat. I personally like the Inovas so would go with an X03 or X02 because I like the straight body.


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 25, 2008)

1. Photon Microlight 2. Arc AAA 3. Some species of AAA Peak 4. AA-class fenix 5. My avatar :nana: 6. SF L1 or E1B 7. SF L4 or an "Error light" if you were lucky enough to score one 8. SF M6 9. Maxabeam/Beast/McCulloch/Polarion depending on your beam preferances 10. AN/VSS-3A US Military tank searchlight :green: Larry


----------



## Hodsta (Feb 26, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> 1. Photon Microlight 2. Arc AAA 3. Some species of AAA Peak 4. AA-class fenix 5. My avatar :nana: 6. SF L1 or E1B 7. SF L4 or an "Error light" if you were lucky enough to score one 8. SF M6 9. Maxabeam/Beast/McCulloch/Polarion depending on your beam preferances 10. AN/VSS-3A US Military tank searchlight :green: Larry


 
Larry - what's the best AN/VSS-3A US Military tank searchlight I can get for under $100? OK with a Chinese version if the US ones are out of my price range.


----------



## SureAddicted (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's my top 10:

1. SureFire E2e or E2D
2. SureFire 6P or 6PD + 6PL
3. SureFire 9P or C3
4. SureFire Z2 or C3
5. SureFire L1 Cree or E1B Backup
6. SureFire L4
7. SureFire UB2 Invictus
8. SureFire M6
9. SureFire E2DL
10. SureFire ARC 2

I would use the P61 LED LA in the P series if I wanted to switch over to LED.

Steve


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 26, 2008)

In no particular order except maybe small to big.

ARC AAA (mine is pretty old from a box store)
LOD Q4 
CMG Infinity (mine is pretty old from a box store)
Rayovac 2AA PR bulb w/SMJLED PR (doesn't have to be that light but it's a good one for the purpose)
Brinkmann Maxfire 2L (will take P60 size drop ins and has forward clicky)
SureFire G2
SureFire 6P (6PL in my case)
Streamlight 4AA LUX (be nicer as a Seoul but still viable)
Streamlight 3C LUX
Maglite 2C w/Magled and two lith AA (great around the house light)
Maglite 2C or 2D 2x18650 ROP
Magcharger w/WA01160 lightly frosted (great beam that throws)

And my personal fave a 2D Mag with a Magcharger bulb running in a M2 MOP reflector on 6 Hybrid NimH.


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice to see how technology has changed


----------



## ReadyFreddy23 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm still a newb to lights. There are too many listed that I've never heard of, never seen, and wouldn't know where to buy. I'm the kind of guy that needs to see it, touch it, and get a feel in person. 

I'm including my top lights that I personally own in order of price paid.

Surefire M6 $225 @ Gander Mtn
Surefire U2 $135 @ Sportsmans Warehouse
Surefire A2 $ 95 @ Sportsmans Warehouse
Surefire L5 $ 90 @ Sportsmans Warehouse
Surefire E2D (1st real light) $90 @ local non chain
Surefire 6P LED $58 @ Lowe's
Surefire G2 LED $36 @ Lowe's
Inova XO3 $30 @ Target
Surefire C3 (used) $25 @ a pawn shop
Arc-C AAA $25? @ Arc (clearance got 2)
Streamlight Twin Task 2L $22 @ Batteries Plus (today - got 2) Black
Streamlight Twin Task 2L $20 @ Gander Mtn (got 2) Buckmaster=camo
Task Force Super 3 Watt $20 @ Lowe's
Mag 3D LED $19 @ Wal-Mart (got 4 on clearance)
Inova X1 $17 @ Target
Dorcy Super 1 Watt $15 @ Target
Photon II $12 @ local non chain
Brinkmann Maxfire $ 4 @ Target (got 6 on clearance)
Mag LED replacement bulbs $ 4 @ Target (got 12 on clearance)
Energizer LED folding light $ 2 @ Target (got 12 on clearance)

Oh no, that's more than 10. I won't add anymore.

Hi, my name is ReadyFreddy23 and I'm a flashaholic. It's been 7 hrs since my last flashlight purchase.


----------



## :)> (Mar 1, 2008)

Here is my vote by category of lights:

*Keychain:*

Right now, this is one of my favorite categories because these lights are some of the most useful as they are always with me.

MJP Extreme III
Arc AAA-P
Modamag Ti Draco
*EDC:*

Ti PD-S
HDS w/1 and 2 x 123 battery packs and modded w/a Seoul
Novatac
Hardcoat Nautilus
*Sheath Lights or Larger:*

Surefire 6PL
Surefire M6
Surefire U2
I fully anticipate that the new Arc and the new Ra / HDS Twisty will be on my list when they arrive but as they are not presently available, I did not include them. The aluminum Surefire Titan will likely also be on my list when it becomes available.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 1, 2008)

Huh! I didn't include a single 1AA light in my earlier post.

Haven't had a chance to try the R100, but a Q5 L1D is pretty good stuff!


----------



## Burgess (Mar 1, 2008)

Gosh, Goatee . . . . 


Of the 10 flashlights you've listed,
only 1 or 2 are priced *less* than A HUNDRED BUCKS ! 



Do you really think that _every flashaholic_
has a budget that generous ? 




_


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 1, 2008)

Top ten, for flashaholics only, huh?

In no particular order...
1) Surefire U2
2) Surefire L4
3) Arc LS (LS, LSL, or LSH)
4) Arc AAA
5) At least one Mini Mag (the two AA kind)
6) A Dorcy (doesn't matter which one)
7) A Fenix (doesn't matter which one)
8) A Peak (doesn't matter which one)
9) HDS EDC (B42, B60, U42, U60)... Novatac accepted in a pinch
10) Some kind of hotwire incandescent (Mag85, plus or minus a few hundred lumens)

I think if you can check off this list, you must be a flashaholic.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 1, 2009)

My top 10 list that I could recommend for everyone to own, somewhat based on practicality and usefulness of the lights:

Flashlights:

1. Husky 2D 4 watt Tactical LED flashlight
2. Dorcy 220 lumen LED flashlight
3. Brinkmann 3W 2D dimmable digital 4-mode CREE XR-E flashlight
4. Coleman MAX 115 lumen aluminum CREE flashlight from Wal-Mart, preferably the 2AA version for runtime and better regulation
5. Coast LED Lenser V2 6 chip 62 lumen 3AAA LED flashlight

Spotlights:

1. Stanley 5 watt rechargeable LED spotlight
2. AmondoTech N30 HID 
3. Brinkmann MaxFire Dual Xenon Spotlight
4. Coleman 530 lumen LED spotlight
5. Dorcy K2 Luxeon 4C LED spotlight


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 1, 2009)

For now....
1/ Nitecore D10
2/ Nitecore EX10
3/ Surefire E2DL
4/ Surefire E1B
5/ Surefire 6P or G2L
6/ Raw or Wee
7/ Draco or Drake
8/ LD20 or P100A2
9/ Zebralight H30/H60/H501
10/ Ra Clicky or Novatac


----------



## cave dave (Apr 1, 2009)

cave dave said:


> 1)ARC AAA
> 2)Opalec New beam (I love mine why no more votes)
> 3)Tec 40 - PR bulbs, enough said
> 4)Black Diamond Supernova Everbody needs a headlamp this is state of the art
> ...




Holy Round 3 Batman. For this third round I will say what became of my first round picks:

1)ARC AAA - Got one in my pocket as we speak, but it belongs in the side pocket of my leatherman holster in my work bag.
2)Opalec New beam - still in my car with diffuser and spiky bezel.
3)Tec 40 - Gave away along time ago - way obsolete
4)Black Diamond Supernova -(Regulated incandescent) I think I used this one for 3 cave trips total before it became obsolete.
5)PT Solo headlamp - Still have it around - free for shipping 
6) E2E - obsolete when I got HDS B42, sold it for good price. Later wanted it back for 17670 + lumen factory conversion, now obsolete again with Warm white Ra. 
7)Photon 2 - still have these hanging from places.
8)UKE 2L eled - I use this as a way to carry spare 17670s on the plane.
9)CMG Ultra - blue green version - still in my car
10)PT Rage - gave away a long time ago 4AAA's? forgetaboutit. This was called the poor mans E2 back in the day. :sick2:


----------



## m16a (Apr 1, 2009)

While I do not have a specific 10 lights I could nominate (because I don't own the perfect combination yet) I can categorically nominate them and give my personal suggestions for a viable light in each role. Any light that is marked "which I own" simply means I own it and that I use it in such a role.

1. A Main EDC light- This light should be your go-to light. When you unconsciously need light, this is what you grab. It should be versatile and able to handle many situations. This means a good running blistering high, and a very long running low, with the ability to do anything in between. The light should be tough and able to take a beating. For the Main EDC role, I nominate any flavor of *HDS/RaLights Ra Clicky. *(Which I currently own)

2. A Secondary/Backup EDC Light- This light should be a light that if number one doesn't exist, you trust just as much. It should have all the abilities of your Main EDC light, but just not be liked quite as much. Ideally, your backup EDC light is a former Main EDC light. For this role, I nominte the *Nitecore Smart PD System D10.*

3. A Keychain backup- This light should be small and unobtrusive (ideally a AAA powered light) with the ability to withstand long periods of little use, but able to provide light for hours on end should the need arise. It should be fairly rugged and at least capable of fending off water. For this role, I nominate the *Arc-P AAA *(which I own)* or Fenix E01

*4. A floody Headlamp- This headlamp should be comfortable and light, with the ability to be worn for long periods of time without fatiguing your head. It should be a nice floody beam, with multiple light output levels for conservation of battery, or power when needed. For this role, I nominate the *ZebraLight H30 Q5*. (Which I own)

5. A powerful thrower- This light is for when you need light to go a long way. Ideally it will throw a tight hotspot at LEAST over a city block. It can be big or small, as long as it has conservative modes, and the ability to upgrade. For this role, I nominate the *Dereelight DBS.

*6. A powerhouse- This light puts out a TON of light when you need to light up lots of area with a handheld device. It should ideally output over 500 lumens and be able to run decently while doing such. For this role, I nominate *A P7/MC-E modded Mag.

*I can't really think of more than 6, those 6 would keep me covered for my light needs. My simple take and humble opinion on what would be desirable in each situation. Take it was you will! :thumbsup:

Regards to all!

M16a


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't remember what I've already posted but maybe some of these have changed.

My number one light that I like so much I am attempting to get another as a back up... P2D Q5

Secondary EDC in front shirt pocket was LOD Q4 on SL MS body but is more likely to be ConneXion these days. Like ConneXion for either no PWM or fast enough I can't detect it. LOD has it BAD!

Reach out there light in back pocket upright next to wallet Eagletac P10C2! Smaller (slimmer) than former UF 505B and no PWM like the drop in in the 505. (which meant I didn't use lower modes that often). Besides P10C2 really puts out in turbo mode!

Only other light I feel I must comment on at this time is Mag2D (3C) with P7 and D2Flex driver. SWEET!!!

Plenty of other good stuff but these are the ones I really really like!


----------



## metlarules (Apr 1, 2009)

In no particular order.
1) Mini-mag with SMJled drop-in
2)Surefire 6p with the Malkoff drop in of choice.
3) Mag 4d with led drop in of choice for long runtime/emergency light.
4)Gerber Infinity
5)Magcharger with wa1183 with Fivemega extender running 4 d cells. 
6)Inova x5
7)Inova t-1
8)Streamlight stylus pro
9)Streamlight microstream
10)Photons(Lots of them)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh yeah!

When the T1 clicky arrives for my X03 it might become another fave as it has a beautiful beam and very warm tint!

And for long running lights out a 2D such as Rayovac Swivel head with an SM PR LED or a Craftsman 3D Rubber light with a NiteIze 1W PR make excellent choices!

Fenix TK10 is no slouch either for a medium size bright light.

And for FUN until the smoke comes out get an Energizer 1AA 1W Cree and put a 14500 in it. WOW!


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Apr 2, 2009)

What makes this thread "Official"?


----------



## cave dave (Apr 3, 2009)

Guy's Dropper said:


> What makes this thread "Official"?



Like many gov't "officials" (aka politicians) it never seems to go away. You think its gone but it just pops up again years later and still as useless as ever.
:nana:


----------



## lumafist (Apr 3, 2009)

Any 10 Aleph....!!!


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 3, 2009)

From my short experience:

L0D/LD01/LD01-SS
P3D
NovaTac 85P/120P
P1D/P1
SF C2-HA w/Malkoff
JetBeam-III-Mw/TK-11 w/18650
Twisty 85-Tr
SF-M6
Aeon
LD2/L1D/LT2v2
Could not fit it in the list: Proton Pro/SF E1B/SF E2DL

I'm sure there are a few I forgot that need to be squished in there.


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 3, 2009)

What makes this *official* ?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 3, 2009)

Except for the fact that the light went out  when I was reading with it the other night I add Zebralight H30 Q5 to the list.

I STILL Like it but just don't LOVE it as I did...


----------



## schiesz (Apr 3, 2009)

I really liked this format of choice so i'm going to use it as well:



m16a said:


> 1. A Main EDC light- This light should be your go-to light. When you unconsciously need light, this is what you grab. It should be versatile and able to handle many situations. This means a good running blistering high, and a very long running low, with the ability to do anything in between. The light should be tough and able to take a beating.
> 
> 2. A Secondary/Backup EDC Light- This light should be a light that if number one doesn't exist, you trust just as much. It should have all the abilities of your Main EDC light, but just not be liked quite as much.
> 
> ...



1. A Main EDC light- This light should be your go-to light. When you unconsciously need light, this is what you grab. It should be versatile and able to handle many situations. This means a good running blistering high, and a very long running low, with the ability to do anything in between. The light should be tough and able to take a beating. *Any McLux PD*

2. A Secondary/Backup EDC Light- This light should be a light that if number one doesn't exist, you trust just as much. It should have all the abilities of your Main EDC light, but just not be liked quite as much. *Nitecore D10*

3. A Keychain backup- This light should be small and unobtrusive with the ability to withstand long periods of little use, but able to provide light for hours on end should the need arise. It should be fairly rugged and at least capable of fending off water. *Arc AAA*

4. A Headlamp- This headlamp should be comfortable and light, with the ability to be worn for long periods of time without fatiguing your head. It should be a nice floody beam, with multiple light output levels for conservation of battery, or power when needed. *Black Diamond Zenix IQ modded with Seoul*

5. A powerful thrower- This light is for when you need light to go a long way. Ideally it will throw a tight hotspot at LEAST over a city block. It can be big or small, as long as it has conservative modes, and the ability to upgrade. *Mag Mod with single reflector, maybe a 2C ROP*

6. A powerhouse- This light puts out a TON of light when you need to light up lots of area with a handheld device. *Mag or other big headed light with multi emitter mod*

Other lights you should JUST HAVE:
1. some kind of modded Minimag
2. Surefire 6P
3. Antique flashlight (I like the old Chrome or art deco type)
4. My favorite light ever. I have about 10 in various forms. Surefire E1e.


----------



## Spence (Apr 5, 2009)

I feel like I may be violating the protocol of this thread, but I just want to sneak my personal list in here...





!.SF L1 Lumamax
2.Fenix TK11, R2
3.SF U2 Ultra
4.Fenix LD01
5.SF 6P
6.ARC AAA-P
7.Princeton Tech EOS
8.Fenix TK40 (New flashaholic toy)
9.Inova Microlight
10. Fenix P1D
lovecpf




It wasn't on the list, but I did this for friends and family...I took the small, ($17 at WalMart) Black & Decker rechargeable spotlight and swapped out the bulb for a 100 watt Halogen ($4.50 at Sears tools) and for a small spotlight it pumps out something like 1,800 lumens, enough to terrify the guy in his garage a block away! Everyone loves them.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 6, 2009)

- Arc AAA or Peak LED Solutions
- Inova X5
- SureFire A2
- Any McGizmo
- Muyshondt Aeon or Nautilus
- SureFire M6
- Princeton Tec APEX
- NeoFab Legion-II
- Polarion Helios


----------



## Big_Ed (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's my list in no particular order:
1) Arc AAA
2) MiniMag 2AA (incan)
3) EternaLight
4) Mag 3D (incan)
5) Photon (either I, II, III, or Freedom)
6) Either Surefire 6P or G2 (LED or incan)
7) Surefire E2DL
8) Surefire E1L
9) Pak-Lite
10) Fulton G.I. Angle Light 2D

Honorable mention:
Inova X5
Cheapie Eveready 2D incan
Eveready 6-volt lantern


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 7, 2009)

1.Princeton Tec EOS Rebel headlight- for hands free tasks
2.Fenix EO1- cheap, reliable edc and backup (cheap enough to replace if lost)
3.Fenix L2D Q5- best all around, multiuse light, takes nearly all battery chemistries, can be made into 1AA or 1 123A light with other body tubes, one of the brightest and most efficient lights made that takes 2AAs, 1AA, or 1 123A batteries (with the other two body tubes).
4. 2008 Inova T1- best form factor for hand, good balance of brightness, runtime, and color rendition.
5. Fenix P3D Q5- best range of brightness settings for most tasks, gives 200 lumens regulated and only weighs 3 ounces, best handheld light for backpacking.
6. Inova X5- good beater light as it has stainless steel on both ends, has HAIII, has no lens to scratch or break, and piston gives batteries a shock absorber. You can't beat the simplicity and reliability of this light.
7. An H.I.D. spotlight (I like the 35 watt P.O.B. H.I.D.)- for those tasks you wish the sun was up for.
8. L.e.d. minimag-for when you need to loan out a light and don't want to explain how to use it.
9. Photon II flashlight- nearly weightless keychain light that doesn't scratch and that you can take everywhere.
10. 300 lumen Rayovac l.e.d. lantern- great for lighting a tent, campground, or living room during a blackout. Best bang for the buck for lumen output as it puts out 300 lumens, costs $30, and takes cheap D batteries.


----------



## old4570 (Apr 9, 2009)

Just depends : At least one 

1. A EDC of your choice .
2. 1 x 18650 R2 5 mode
3. 1 x SSC P7 [ at least 2 modes ] 
4. Something that runs AA
The rest ??


----------



## Dadof6 (Apr 9, 2009)

1.Something from McGizmo. 
2. Surefire L1 modified by Milkyspit.
3. Ra Twisty
4. Ra Clicky
5. Zebralight.
6. Arc6
7. Keychain LED.
8. mini maglite
9. 5 Cell or more maglite
10. A box of matches


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 9, 2009)

Dadof6 said:


> 1.Something from McGizmo.
> 2. Surefire L1 modified by Milkyspit.
> 3. Ra Twisty
> 4. Ra Clicky
> ...



Uh oh...

I have #5, 7 and 8. 1-4 are not likely in this lifetime nor is 6.

And my biggest Mag is a 4D but I do have a 5 cell Streamlight and a 5 cell Dorcy. And a 6 cell Rayovac made from two 3 cell lights (old aluminum lights from at least 30 years ago).

They ALL pale to some of my more recent and modern stuff!!!


----------



## flashfan (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, this thread is almost *seven years* old!!!

At _that time_, this was my list: 
1. McCulloch x990 (a must!!! Pricey, large, heavy, but that LIGHT!!!)
2. Underwater Kinetics 2AAA penlight
3. Avexa Freelight
4. Arc AAA LE
5. Photon II or III
6. Streamlight UltraStinger
7. Eternalight Ergo Xray
8. SureFire M6
9. SureFire M3
10. SureFire E2

I still have all of these lights and use most of them, although the SureFire M6 is probably the only light I'd include on a "must have" list today.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 2, 2009)

ITS ALIVE!!!! 

-Ra Clicky
-Surefire Minimus
-Surefire LX2
-G2/G3 with Malkoff M60LL or M60WL
-C2 with Malkoff M60W
-Surefire E2L
-Arc-AAA
-Fenix E01
-Glotoob Lithium
-Inova X5 RED



EDIT: just looked over the first posts from 2002 - WAY TO GO ARC-AAA!!! 7 years and still one of the "IT" lights.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 2, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> ITS ALIVE!!!!
> 
> -Ra Clicky
> -Surefire Minimus
> ...


No A2 Aviator? No M6? And you call yourself a Flashaholic?? LOL


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 2, 2009)

Lets not forget... Any SureFire host with a Malkoff Devices Drop-in.


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 2, 2009)

It is fun to read this old thread again and see how some things have changed and others have stayed the same over the last 7 years.

-



LEDninja said:


> 02-23-2008 post 53
> Dorcy AAA
> UK 2AAA eLED
> Fenix L0D CE
> ...


I have modded my Dorcy to make it skinnier. (see my avatar)
Nitecore EZAAw has replaced L1P / Civictor V1 / L1T v2.0 / minimak 14500 as my EDC.
Millermods Arc AAA Cree has replaced my L0D CE on my main keychain.
My UK 2AAA eLED is still on my backup keychain.
Fenix L1T v2.0 is next to my pillow.
Radio Shack branded Turtlelight with a LPR-3 bulb is on my bathroom washbasin counter.
Elektrolumens 3C Mag P7 is now my goto bright light.
Never got around to buying the Zebralight.

-



Kirk said:


> *07-30-2002 post 2*
> 1. Any sealed-beam lantern that uses one of those big bulky 6 volt batteries. Just because they are so cool and "nobody" uses them anymore.
> 2. A 2-D Maglite--just for "reference" purposes, of course
> .....
> Kirk


1. Last flashlight I bought less than a month ago. The big reflector makes a TLE-1F *1 watt Luxeon bulb* throw like crazy.
2. I use my 2C MagLED for that. But then


litework said:


> 02-23-2008 post 56
> Every flashaholic should also have an Eveready 2 D plastic economy model to see how far from the "bare essentials" we've drifted.


----------



## SFG2Lman (Oct 2, 2009)

1. quark123 clipped to pocket for EDC
2. surefire 6P bored for 18650 and a nailbender drop-in
3. Surefire G2L with a malkoff M60
4. fenix P1D for EDC backup
5. solarforce L2 with the LT-1 lanterny thing
6. Rayovac extreme sportsman 4W (for forever 150 lumen runtime on common cells)
7. 2D maglite either for comparison or future modding
8. shelf queen ie a Gotham, or a titanium limited run something, to sit there and look pretty
9. keychain light
10. Coleman gas lantern


----------



## divine (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't see the Arc Mania Extreme Micro III often enough. :thinking:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 2, 2009)

I've commented fairly recently, but don't remember if I listed lights.

Not in any particular order....

Fenix P2D. Only thing maybe better in this class (EDC) might be a quark of some stripe.
EagleTac P10C2 (back pocket next to wallet class. About as skinny as a 2x123 light can get.
LumiPower ConneXion AA (shirt pocket clip in class)
P7 Mag 3D with 8 level driver (bump in the night or check on kids class)
Zebralight H30 (headlamp class)
Mag 2D with 6AA driving Magcharger bulb in medium orange peal reflector (wow light)
Streamlight 4AA and/or 3C multi 5mm LED lights(after hurricane or other power out times light(s)
Energizer 4D 2 tube lantern (another good power out light)

I have MANY others, but no more I feel like I need to comment on.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 2, 2009)

Back when this thread was created, lights were so one dimensional that the CPF'er needed 10 different lights just to cover all his bases. Now, with all the different UIs, output modes, form factors and cell combinations... 10 seems excessive for a must have list.

Heres mine, in no particular order.

-*SF-6P*, modoo bored for 18650, or a solarforce 18650 body. Add a host of drop ins, Solarforce lego extensions and cell combinations and anything is possible with this light. I think the brightest setup is a P91 with 2x18650 IMR cells and a solarforce 18650 extension. I am really happy with my DX-MCE drop in... but its not really a thrower. Perfect all around work-light.

-*Zebralight headlamp*, pure beautiful flood!! My personal fave is the H501. powered with Energizer 2450 cells its a real performer.

-*ITP-A3 EOS* (and its Maratac stable-mate), IMHO its the perfect keychain light. I clip mine on my shirt collar and it disappears with those super light Lithium primaries. I forget I am wearing it. Add a chap-stick diffuser and its almost like wearing a headlamp. It won't break the bank either if it gets lost. My ITP has replaced the Fenix E0 on my keychain.

-*Romisen RC-N3-Q5*, Just a cheap, throw around light that you don't have to worry about. Great loaner, and all around backup. This light has been my most severely abused light over the past ~2 years, and its still going strong.

-*SF-M series*, I don't like lights just because they are "tactical"... but theres just something about the entire Surefire M series. They are just unreal to play around with and use. The fit and feel of the lights in the hand is unparalleled. Its like commuting to work in an issue Hum-V, while everyone else on the road is in a Ford F150 or Toyota tundra. (poor analogy, but thats what comes to mind). Mine is an M2 and I swap in a C2 bezel as I interchange my DIY drop ins and Incan LAs to taste. I use mine with 17670 and 16340 cells.

*
Fenix E0 / E01*, A great low $$ backup. Water submersible and bomb proof reliable.

There's my list!!


----------

